# Another big bite!!!



## shanna1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Fished several hours and got 1 bite. It was a 27 inch red fish!!! Greg, a local was a big help. Go Fish!!!!


----------



## Mr Skinny (Nov 25, 2011)

were at? What bait was you using?:thumbsup:


----------



## 3BARKINGSPIDERS (Mar 2, 2012)

Good job shanna1.
I procrastinated for a while. Found my bulb needed replacing. Visited Walmart twice. Changed bulb and ran motor. Ready to go Tuesday. But today.... Procrastinated further and watched football. I wish I was You.


----------



## shanna1 (Mar 21, 2009)

West of the Little Lagoon pass in the same place where I was catching whiting last night. Using a carolina rig with fresh dead shrimp, and chucking it out as far as possible.Over the second sand bar?? It was in a run out. I got real lucky!!! I'm going to fish everyday!!! Blackened the fish and it was great. Thanks Alabama, what a play ground. How will I ever go back to Nebraska.... Thanks again to Greg, who taught a Yankee a little about surf fishing. Go Fish!!!


----------



## shanna1 (Mar 21, 2009)

One bite in 2 hours right before it started to rain. 22 inch red fish on apiece of shrimp.


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

That's in Gulf Shores right?


----------



## shanna1 (Mar 21, 2009)

Yes about 3-4 miles west of the T, just past the Little Lagoon pass, which they are working on.


----------

